# Schlammsauger?



## bruce (30. Apr. 2007)

Hallo!
Unser Teich ist leider einigem Laub etc. ausgesetzt, auch mit Netz konnten wir das bislang nicht ganz verhindern. Neben dem Teich steht eine immens große __ Kastanie. Früchte trägt sie (zum Glück) nicht, aber die Blüten, die Blütenstengel und natürlich auch einiges an Laub fallen in den Teich. Die riesigen Mengen an Blüten z.B. schaffte unser Skimmer nicht, man konnte ihn viertelstündlich leeren   Seitdem versuche ich abzufischen was geht.
Nun liegt mittlerweile eine ordentliche Schlammschicht im Teich. Unser Filter ist nach Reinigung binnen einer Woche wieder so verschlammt, dass er überläuft. Hat es überhaupt Zweck, den Filter ständig zu reinigen (wg. der Mikroorganismen und so) oder sollte man lieber einen Schlammsauger anschaffen? Könnt Ihr ggf. einen empfehlen?
Gruß von bruce


----------



## Carlo (30. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Schlammsauger?*

Hallo Bruce,

zum reinigen des Filters solltest du am besten Teichwasser benutzen (hab ich hier schon öfters gelesen).
Die Pumpe sollte nicht direkt auf dem Teichboden stehen sonst saugt sie ständig den Dreck an. Stell sie etwas erhöht auf.

Mit einem guten Schlammsauger bekommst du den Mulm auf jeden Fall heraus. Hatte mir vor kurzem von einem Freund ein ausgeliehen, hat prima funktioniert. Nur das war einer der so 2Minuten saugt und dann abschaltet und sich dann für ein paar Sekunden entleert. D.h. es ist ständig eine Wartepause angesagt und das nervte. Es gibt aber auch bessere Systeme die zwei Kammern haben und deshalb ohne Pause zum entleeren zurecht kommen. Sind allerdings auch etwas teurer, z.B. von Oase oder Gardena. Vielleicht kannst du dir in einem Fachmarkt auch einen ausleihen, anrufen kost (fast) nix.
Grüßle
Carlo


----------



## Thomas_H (30. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Schlammsauger?*

Was hast du denn für einen Filter?
Keine Vorabscheidung?  


Für gleiches Geld würde ich mir lieber ein Spaltsieb, oder einen Siebfilter holen.


----------



## Kiki (30. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Schlammsauger?*

Hallo !
Wie sieht ein Spaltsieb oder ein Siebfilter aus und wo bekommt man das, würde mich auch mal interessieren
Ich habe mit dem Schlammsauger von Gardena gearbeitet, der funktioniert einwandfrei, aber den Rücklau besser nicht in den Teich legen sonst haste den ganzen Mulm wieder im Teich.
Besser absaugen und dann wieder nachfüllen.


----------



## Heiko H. (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schlammsauger?*

Hi Bruce,

es würde bestimmt Sinn machen den groben Dreck / Schlamm aus deinem Teich zu entfernen. Dazu muss man nicht zwingend einen Teichsauger kaufen, sowas kann man sich auch ausleihen.

Mit deinen Filter solltest du wie schon angesprochen vorsichtig umgehen und reinigen.

Und die Frage um welch einen Filter es sich handelt ist auch nicht unberechtigt 

Ein Spaltsieb gibt es in verschiedenen Ausführungen und können unterschiedlich aussehen.

Hier ein Sieb vom Thomas
 

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Kiki (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schlammsauger?*

Hallo !
Wo kann man sowas kaufen ? 
Oder kann man das selber bauen ?


----------



## herbi (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schlammsauger?*

Servus,
schaut mal da. Das soll aber keine Eigenwerbung sein!

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/3920

Obwohl meiner Funzt, empfehle ich die Bauweise von Günter!


----------



## Haiflyer (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schlammsauger?*

hatten auch ma einen. von gardena. das ding war einfach nur dreck. hat hinten und vorne nicht funktioniert. dann haben wir uns einen von oase ausgeliehen. der hat ganz gut funktioniert. nur war er ebenfalls mit dieser 2min saugen 10 sec pause funktion ausgestattet und das nervt wirklich mit der zeit. das wasser in eine hecke laufen lassen. is ein super dünger.
und ein teichwasserwechsel.


----------



## Kalybso (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schlammsauger?*

also ich habe mir einen Gardena Teichschlammsauger SR 2000 gekauft der ist absolut top ! saugen ohne pause und jede menge zubehör ! und von wegen oase beser als gardena das gerät ist mit dem Oase Schlammsauger Pondovac 3 absolut baugleich und kostet sogar weniger ! 

mfg

stephan


----------



## Heiko H. (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schlammsauger?*

Hallo zusammen,

wenn ich mir einen Schlammsauger kaufen sollte, wird es wohl ein Schlammmuli werden. Da weiß ich das die Saugkraft auch anständig ist.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Kiki (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schlammsauger?*

Hallo ?
Was´n das ? 
*Schlammmuli* Hab ich noch nie gehöhrt    
Wie sieht der denn aus ? Hast du mal ein Foto oder einen Link ?


----------



## Heiko H. (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schlammsauger?*

Hi Kiki,

schau mal hier:

http://www.sprickgmbh.eu/  --> Pumpen --> Schlammmuli

Dort gibt es verschiedene Ausführungen vom Schlammmuli. Mein Nachbar hat so einen mit Steinabscheider, den Leihe ich mit regelmäßig aus um meine Absetztkammer leer zu saugen.

Gruß Heiko


----------

